# Sig P250 C to a SC?



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Can a Sig P250C beconverted to a Subcompact? 

If so, in all calibers?

Is this gun a piece of crap or a good gun. I have read conflicting review, which is expected.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

This is from Sigs website.


The P250®, a modular pistol that allows the shooter to change caliber and size at will....

The SIG SAUER® P250 was designed specifically to address the future needs of the military, law enforcement, and civilian shooters around the world. The P250 will be available in the most popular calibers (9mm, .357SIG, .40S&W and .45ACP). The P250's innovative design enables the shooter to quickly remove the functional mechanism and place it into the polymer grip of his choice. This allows an immediate change in caliber and size;(subcompact, compact and full). And after any change the pistol delivers both outstanding accuracy and reliable functionality. Its modularity not only provides incredible ease of maintenance, but also provides a solution for accommodating different hand sizes - there are 6 different ergonomic combinations for each size, accomplished by changes in grip circumference and trigger style. Now you can own the world's only modular shooting system globally engineered to deliver the "To-Hell -And-Back-Reliability" you've come to expect from Sig Sauer.


----------



## Ananael (Oct 28, 2009)

The kits to do the conversion aren't out yet, but in theory you will be able to, yes, and in all the calibers, yes. Won't be cheap, though.

They're good guns, just some early problems that seem to be fixed, and Sig is lagging with getting all the conversion kits to market.

Check TGS for an idea of decent prices of the kits, etc. when they become available.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You can do it, but you can buy the whole gun in SC 9mm right now for about the cost of the frame and slide kit, when the kits come out.

I like mine. I have the compact .45 so if I want to change anything I might as well buy a new gun. With the .45, the grip will not work for the other calibers.


----------

